# Segredos da 'Natura' n'Os Lusíadas



## nuvem nacarada (28 Out 2009 às 08:34)

«Vi, claramente visto, o lume vivo
Que a marítima gente tem por santo,
Em tempo de tormenta e vento esquivo,
De tempestade escura e triste pranto.
Não menos foi a todos excessivo
Milagre, e cousa, certo, de alto espanto,
Ver as nuvens, do mar com largo cano,
Sorver as altas águas do Oceano.

«Eu o vi certamente (e não presumo
Que a vista me enganava): levantar-se
No ar um vaporzinho e sutil fumo
E, do vento trazido, rodear-se;
De aqui levado um cano ao Pólo sumo
Se via, tão delgado, que enxergar-se
Dos olhos facilmente não podia;
Da matéria das nuvens parecia.

«Ia-se pouco e pouco acrecentando
E mais que um largo masto se engrossava;
Aqui se estreita, aqui se alarga, quando
Os golpes grandes de água em si chupava;
Estava-se co as ondas ondeando;
Em cima dele ũa nuvem se espessava,
Fazendo-se maior, mais carregada,
Co cargo grande d' água em si tomada.

«Qual roxa sanguesuga se veria
Nos beiços da alimária (que, imprudente,
Bebendo a recolheu na fonte fria)
Fartar co sangue alheio a sede ardente;
Chupando, mais e mais se engrossa e cria,
Ali se enche e se alarga grandemente:
Tal a grande coluna, enchendo, aumenta
A si e a nuvem negra que sustenta.

«Mas, despois que de todo se fartou,
O pé que tem no mar a si recolhe
E pelo céu, chovendo, enfim voou,
Por que co a água a jacente água molhe;
Às ondas torna as ondas que tomou,
Mas o sabor do sal lhe tira e tolhe.
Vejam agora os sábios na escritura
Que segredos são estes de Natura!» 

(Os Lusíadas -V, 18-22)


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Muito bem!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## belem (28 Out 2009 às 13:24)

Muito interessante!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2009 às 15:54)

Grande post!
E *grande Camões*...tão grande que apenas posso deleitar-me a ler as suas palavras. E mais nada!



"Vi claramente visto...", ele afirma! E eu acredito que tenha visto tal fenómeno nas suas viagens. Já naqueles tempos a meteorologia fazia parte da vida do dia a dia.

Já tinha lido os Lusíadas mas na altura (era adolescente) ainda me faltava "um bocadinho assim" para discernir a alusão a um fenómeno meteorológico como este, tão versadamente explicado pelo nosso poeta clássico. E que bem que sabe voltar a ler e reler os Lusíadas...

Sem dúvida "nuvem nacarada", trouxeste um momento de espanto ao nosso fórum. Parabéns


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2009 às 16:01)

Um verdadeiro "relato histórico"...

Afinal era Camões também um observador... apaixonado quiçá como nós... 

...Porventura "meteolouco ( ? )   

Grande contribuição!


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 00:50)

Quando estudei os Lusíadas lembro-me de ler essas estrofes e na altura  tinha-me parecido que podia  estar a referir-se a Trombas de água

Boa contribuição *Nuvem Nacarada*


----------



## Liliana15 (29 Out 2009 às 17:04)

Boa contribuição *nuvem nacarada *...


----------

